# par 3's



## garyinderry (Nov 20, 2012)

could you by any chance finish a course with 15, 16, 17 and 18 being par 3's?  is there anything that states you cant have a run of par 3s when designing a course.


ive just been looking at west derby golf club and ive noticed they dont have a par 3 till the 7th hole. does anyone know of a course which doesnt have a par 3 till later than the 7th. ive never come across any in my time.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			could you by any chance finish a course with 15, 16, 17 and 18 being par 3's?  is there anything that states you cant have a run of par 3s when designing a course.


ive just been looking at west derby golf club and ive noticed they dont have a par 3 till the 7th hole. does anyone know of a course which doesnt have a par 3 till later than the 7th. ive never come across any in my time.
		
Click to expand...

No but I know one in Shropshire that starts with 3 of them - Church Stretton.

BTW - get on the NW OOm thread and vote your courses by tomorrow morning, or at least abstain.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

I will get right on it !


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 21, 2012)

Out of the 4 or 5 courses I play the most often always a par 3 within first 3 holes. Always 2nd or 3rd. Never played with a par 3 as the opening hole.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

prehen golf club in derry has a par 3 first. tough start!   

i never like a course to open or close with a par 3. it just doesnt sit well with me!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			Out of the 4 or 5 courses I play the most often always a par 3 within first 3 holes. Always 2nd or 3rd. Never played with a par 3 as the opening hole.
		
Click to expand...

yeah i usually find a par 3 in the first 3 holes!


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			prehen golf club in derry has a par 3 first. tough start!   

i never like a course to open or close with a par 3. it just doesnt sit well with me!
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I'd like that much either. 

When out in Vegas last week we played 2 courses that finished par 5, par 5. Didn't like that either lol. Especially when 1 had about 400yds of water up the left side. Not good for my hooky bad shot haha.


----------



## slicer79 (Nov 21, 2012)

At my course it's the 2nd, 5th, 10th, 13th are the par 3's


----------



## chrisd (Nov 21, 2012)

My previous course started with a par 3 and my current one doesn't have one until the 5th. Starting with one was good in that you had an easier start with, say a 6 iron, but, of course, everyone had to wait until the green was clear. My current place has stroke index's 11, 1 and 3 in the first 4 holes and the 1st par 3 (5th) is the trickest on the course


----------



## Birchy (Nov 21, 2012)

Ours starts with a par 3 and its killed many a round . Ive seen paople have a 12,10 and allsorts, ive also seen a few shank it down the road at side of the course 

I hat starting with a par 3 unless its very easy


----------



## BrizoH71 (Nov 21, 2012)

My course, Peebles, starts with a par-3.. its a moderate/long iron into a fairly well protected green with OOB at the back and left. Even more daunting is the clubhouse and balcony run adjacent to the hole, so if you mess things up there's usually a crowd watching you do it.

Not related to the original question, but the Kier course at Cawder has no par-5s... I've never known this to be the case at any other course.


----------



## bigslice (Nov 21, 2012)

my course the first par 3 is the 8th the next and last is the 16th.


----------



## louise_a (Nov 21, 2012)

Worsley doesnt have one until the 6th, we start and end with par 3s, I like them, the first isnt too bad but the 18th can be a killer.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 21, 2012)

Liverbirdie said:



			No but I know one in Shropshire that starts with 3 of them - Church Stretton.


Click to expand...

That first par 3 first must be one of the most difficult par 3's in the country.


----------



## SocketRocket (Nov 21, 2012)

We have a local course that has 6 par 3s, 6 par 4s and 6 par 5s.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

bigslice said:



			my course the first par 3 is the 8th the next and last is the 16th.
		
Click to expand...

we have a new champion!  is any one going to amaze me and tell me their par 3's dont start until the back 9. now that would be something else!


nice one BS ! current champion!


----------



## DaveyG (Nov 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			could you by any chance finish a course with 15, 16, 17 and 18 being par 3's? is there anything that states you cant have a run of par 3s when designing a course.


ive just been looking at west derby golf club and ive noticed they dont have a par 3 till the 7th hole. does anyone know of a course which doesnt have a par 3 till later than the 7th. ive never come across any in my time.
		
Click to expand...

My home course you don't have a par 3 until the 9th... there are only 3 where from looking at some courses on here it appears they have a few more. Its funny because its the first hole you need to take an Iron off the tee... (Its still 200yrds) Stupid long course!


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2012)

new champ. that amazing!  id say 4 par's is the average i encounter!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 21, 2012)

I think Carnoustie does not have a par 3 till the 8th if mem serves me right?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 21, 2012)

One of the courses I was considering taking a membership with doesn't have a par 3 until the 8th and the rest of the front 9 are all par 4's.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 21, 2012)

Just as a side point. I was out playing in Las Vegas last week and the shortest par 3 was 147yds. And when I say short it was shorter than the next closest by 40yds. Most were about the 225-240yd mark. Not enjoyable at all.


----------



## AyrshireGolfer (Nov 21, 2012)

Ardeer GC starts & finishes with a Par 3.


----------



## One Planer (Nov 21, 2012)

Par 3's at my local track ar 4th, 5th, 7th, 13th, 14th, ad 16th

4 of the 6 are over 200 yards.


----------



## Phil2511 (Nov 21, 2012)

Gareth said:



			Par 3's at my local track ar 4th, 5th, 7th, 13th, 14th, ad 16th4 of the 6 are over 200 yards.
		
Click to expand...

How many par 5's


----------



## One Planer (Nov 21, 2012)

Phil2511 said:



			How many par 5's
		
Click to expand...

None


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2012)

Meyrick Park in Bournemouth starts with a 247 yard par 3 off the back tees then an easy par4, then par 4 stroke index 1 then a 248 yard par 3 4th. 

Get through those 4 holes and you might make a decent score.


----------



## m10johnson (Nov 21, 2012)

Our track has par 3's on the; 4th, 6th and 8th. 

Another course near me starts with a 170 yard par 3, that I have played into the wind. 5 iron on your first shot is fun, over water, OB right :O


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Nov 21, 2012)

My course starts with a 170ish yard par 3, being a links the wind plays a big part in club selection. My last 2 rounds there I've hit 7 iron to the back of the green and 2 iron to the middle


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 21, 2012)

1st, 3rd, 11th and 16th are our Par 3's, and sandwiched between them is  SI5 Par 4. You do feel if you don't get off to a great start on the par 3's, you could be in for a long day!


----------



## Kellfire (Nov 21, 2012)

My course is nine holes but with four par 3s (2nd, 4th, 7th, 9th) with different tee boxes for three of the four on the second loop.

The 9th generally plays around 165 off the whites but as the 18th its 225. Not a fun finish if you need to make a score.


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2012)

Old Course St Andrews, only has two par 3's, and the first one is the 8th hole.

We have five par 3's but the first one is not until the 6th.


----------



## richart (Nov 21, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			We have a local course that has 6 par 3s, 6 par 4s and 6 par 5s.
		
Click to expand...

 The Berkshire Red Course ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 21, 2012)

richart said:



			The Berkshire Red Course ?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't the blue have the same? Royal Ascot starts with a tricky 229 yard par 3 to ease you in - NOT


----------



## daymond (Nov 21, 2012)

One course near me has 4 par 3's on 2,4,7 then a long wait to 15. Another course has 3 par 3's on 4 and then a long wait to 14 and 17


----------



## Scouser (Nov 21, 2012)

All the first 6 holes go across a brook if i remember right


----------



## Liverbirdie (Nov 21, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			That first par 3 first must be one of the most difficult par 3's in the country.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't played it TBH, been past the course is the nearest I got.


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 21, 2012)

Our last 2 are par 3s.  17 is 195 and usually plays into the wind.  18 is 220 up the hill with OOB all up the right.  Has been voted as one of the 10 hardest finishing holes in Scotland.  You can walk off 16 on a decent score and end up walking off the last in tears.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2012)

what course is that? sounds like a real tough finish alright!


----------



## Fish (Nov 22, 2012)

A course in Coventry (Windmill) starts with 3 x par 3's.

A lot of us at KGC would like to see our course played back-to-front which would mean a 190 yard par 3 start rather than a 475 yard par 4 immediately followed by some of the toughest holes on the course!

Don't think it will ever happen though.


----------



## drutz (Nov 22, 2012)

I play on a pretty new course which has been made from what was an 18 hole par 3. It means there are a lot of older holes that are still par 3 but a few par 4's in there now. The 1,2,5,6,7,8,9 are all par 3 as is the 16,17,18. we are looking at increase a couple of these up to par 4's though and making 2 of the current par 4's par 5's.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Nov 22, 2012)

Polkemmet is a 9 holer and it is not until you reach the 9th do you get the only par 3 on the course.


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			what course is that? sounds like a real tough finish alright!
		
Click to expand...

      West Linton, just south of Edinburgh. i'd post a link but my phone's crap...


----------



## JustOne (Nov 22, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			could you by any chance finish a course with 15, 16, 17 and 18 being par 3's?  is there anything that states you cant have a run of par 3s when designing a course.
		
Click to expand...

No idea. I was going to say that I think it wouldn't make the course popular... but then it would certainly be talked about so it might be really busy!

I prefer NOT to have the 18th as a par 3 as it always feels like a weak finish.

Par3 holes for 15, 16, 17 sounds kinda cool (would be like an 'Amen Corner' of sorts) but there should be a really good par4/5 to finish in my opinion.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 22, 2012)

JustOne said:



			I prefer NOT to have the 18th as a par 3 as it always feels like a weak finish.

.
		
Click to expand...

i agree. after 4 hours of golf its always good to give the big dog one last lash on the way home!


----------



## SaintHacker (Nov 22, 2012)

Par 3s on my course are 2, 6, 8, 11, 13, 14 and 16. Of those only 2, 11 and 13 are less than 180 yds from the yellows, and 2 is called the Needle, which describes the green perfectly:temper:


----------



## JustOne (Nov 22, 2012)

SaintHacker said:



			Par 3s on my course are 2, 6, 8, 11, 13, 14 and 16.
		
Click to expand...

Holy Cow! Not much point entering the 2's comp at your place!


----------



## mcbroon (Nov 22, 2012)

JustOne said:



			No idea. I was going to say that I think it wouldn't make the course popular... but then it would certainly be talked about so it might be really busy!

I prefer NOT to have the 18th as a par 3 as it always feels like a weak finish.

Par3 holes for 15, 16, 17 sounds kinda cool (would be like an 'Amen Corner' of sorts) but there should be a really good par4/5 to finish in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree with you but at our place, if it was a choice of keeping the 3-3 finish, or getting rid of one to create a par 4 which may not be any better, I'd keep it as it is. 

17 and 18 are both good holes and you wouldn't want to lose either of them - 18 is the signature hole.  If it was up to me, I might try and rearrange the sequencing of holes somehow and finish on our 16th, which is a tough par 4 of about 450yds, but I can't see a way of re-routing the course to make that possible. 

And, more to the point, it's not up to me.  Which is probably for the best.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 26, 2012)

We have 4, the first of these being the SI17 second. Around 175 yards off the whites, anything left of straight catches the trees all the way to the green, a block right or slice puts you into a copse right of the green and 4 greenside bunkers. That early in the round it plays tougher than 17 IMO.

Owing to the weather and fairways being waterlogged 2 of par 4's were shortened to par 3's, making 13, 14, 15 and 16 all par 3's. Parred them all including the 2 par 3's on the front 9 in a winter stableford comp on Saturday - most unlike me! 

Boat of Gartang (sp?) starts with a shortish par 3 from memory.


----------



## cookelad (Nov 26, 2012)

JustOne said:



			No idea. I was going to say that I think it wouldn't make the course popular... but then it would certainly be talked about so it might be really busy!
		
Click to expand...

Depends what type of par 3 they are if they were 4x220yard beasts it might have an adverse effect. 

To me you'd need a mix of yardages and try for short with something a bit special on the last!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2012)

Whereditgo said:



			We have 4, the first of these being the SI17 second. Around 175 yards off the whites, anything left of straight catches the trees all the way to the green, a block right or slice puts you into a copse right of the green and 4 greenside bunkers. That early in the round it plays tougher than 17 IMO.

Owing to the weather and fairways being waterlogged 2 of par 4's were shortened to par 3's, making 13, 14, 15 and 16 all par 3's. Parred them all including the 2 par 3's on the front 9 in a winter stableford comp on Saturday - most unlike me! 

Boat of Gartang (sp?) starts with a shortish par 3 from memory.
		
Click to expand...

Its Boat of Garten, its in Scotland not the Southern Cape of Africa

and 189 off the medal is not that short, esp as its been changed since you played after the CS meet, more bunkers.


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 26, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Its Boat of Garten, its in Scotland not the Southern Cape of Africa

and 189 off the medal is not that short, esp as its been changed since you played after the CS meet, more bunkers.
		
Click to expand...

Oops! - the weather certainly wasn't African!

I definitely wouldn't like it as an opening hole now then!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2012)

we played off the yellow thats about 165.  they took the big tree on the right away and stuck in a couple of extra bunkers and did something to the green, but it didn't look any different to me.


----------

